# Weekly challenge 4/7 - 4/13 Fill ‘Er Up!



## SquarePeg (Apr 6, 2018)

This week let’s fill the frame.  Any subject, any lens, no cropping.  As always please post only new photos.  Get out and shoot!


----------



## snowbear (Apr 6, 2018)

Quick phone shot - one of my Cube Pets



Untitled by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

More from DC, tomorrow


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 6, 2018)

These were from yesterday. I can never participate ' cause of my work schedule, so hope you don't mind if I am early.
1




2


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 6, 2018)

Filled the frame and our bellies!  Delicious lasagna bolognese at Hanks Pasta Bar in Alexandria.  Highly recommend. Had to have my cousin and her bf finish this for me.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 6, 2018)

We must think alike, lol. I shot this one earlier. Homemade pie ( chicken wing )


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 6, 2018)

1. Lillfill


 

2. Orchifill


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 6, 2018)

I'm loving #1 JC. That one just hits the mark for me. It's almost as beautiful as Dean's Pie!


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 6, 2018)

This challenge will be a great exercise for me. I'm usually a croppin' fool.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 6, 2018)

zulu42 said:


> I'm loving #1 JC. That one just hits the mark for me. It's almost as beautiful as Dean's Pie!


I like pie


----------



## Peeb (Apr 6, 2018)

Missie- closeup by Peeb-OK, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## zulu42 (Apr 6, 2018)

A really good double shot of @espresso2x 

The second, nice depth and I love the interesting highlights


----------



## espresso2x (Apr 6, 2018)

zulu42 said:


> A really good double shot of @espresso2x
> 
> The second, nice depth and I love the interesting highlights


Thank you, i think those may be fossils of some kind.


----------



## gk fotografie (Apr 7, 2018)

1.
Today the first beautiful, sunny day (68 ° F), so time to go out for a large ice cream sundae with chocolate sauce, peanuts and whipped cream. Had the good old Canon G9 in my back pocket and indeed.....took some pictures on the way. Fire escape. No crop, I almost never crop images , probably because of the way I learned shooting in the film  era. Although I'm quite a b & w fan, I found the color version to have the "better" look, oh well, this time that is.

View attachment 156088
View attachment 156089


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 7, 2018)

zulu42 said:


> This challenge will be a great exercise for me. I'm usually a croppin' fool.



Just like me then


----------



## CherylL (Apr 7, 2018)

espresso2x said:


> View attachment 156075



Looks like a Mayan built wall or building.


----------



## snowbear (Apr 7, 2018)

From the DC Meetup with @SquarePeg, @Braineack, @photoflyer, and @JoeW.




DSC_1414.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr




DSC_1412.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr




DSC_1379.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr




DSC_1393.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## Derrel (Apr 7, 2018)

Monmouth, Oregon indoor KFC sign. Saturday, March 7,2018. iPhone SE.


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 7, 2018)

National Botanical Garden


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## gk fotografie (Apr 8, 2018)

2.
View attachment 156113


----------



## texxter (Apr 8, 2018)

My daughter in a pensive moment... no cropping


----------



## photoflyer (Apr 8, 2018)

A couple from the DC Meet-Up.

@snowbear @SquarePeg @JoeW @Braineack


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 8, 2018)

texxter said:


> My daughter in a pensive moment... no cropping
> 
> View attachment 156122



A beauty!


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 8, 2018)

Ann Arbor Hash Bash 2018

1.




2.


 

3.


 

4.


----------



## Braineack (Apr 8, 2018)

no cropping.




DSC_8094 by Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 8, 2018)

Here are a few I was playing with textures and patterns




leaves of stone by Jeff G, on Flickr




glowing rings by Jeff G, on Flickr




eye strain by Jeff G, on Flickr

And of course my child who just finished getting a drink wanted to help. 




interrupted while drinking by Jeff G, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 9, 2018)

After the wildfire


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## Peeb (Apr 9, 2018)

flames by Peeb-OK, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 9, 2018)

Where's Fred?


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## gk fotografie (Apr 9, 2018)

#3
I think, about 20 years ago I converted a standing table lamp into a hanging lamp above the dining room table.
Most likely it's the last year for this lamp, so time for some creative vibes. Fuji XE1 + 18-55mm.

View attachment 156169
View attachment 156170


----------



## gk fotografie (Apr 9, 2018)

View attachment 156171


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 9, 2018)

I want that lamp!!!!


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 9, 2018)

gk fotografie said:


> zulu42 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 156161
> ...



Thank you.

This area is so dear to me. I've been visiting regularly since I was a baby. Yesterday was the first I've been since the fires. I still can't get in to some of my very favorite canyons and meadows. I'll be very upset if the fire got to "my" spots.


----------



## rodbender (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 9, 2018)

straight out of my phone. sausage  and green peppers.


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## Derrel (Apr 9, 2018)

*Squares Within a Square*. iPhone SE, square in-camera capture option.


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 9, 2018)

What is it about weathering that I find so attractive. Cool photo.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 10, 2018)

1. Truck Junkyard Fence in Acros 100




2. Truck Brake Pads in Acros 100


----------



## gk fotografie (Apr 10, 2018)

#4
No cropping, but a mirrored image of a fire escape with steel steps. Looks a bit like the pulpit in older churches, stuck to a thick pillar, but the steps also remind me of Dutch artist Escher. Recently been in "his" museum and who knows, may be that has brought me to this idea.

View attachment 156208


----------



## Peeb (Apr 10, 2018)

monotone shower drain 1 in a series of 4 by Peeb-OK, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 10, 2018)

Peeb, I like this one a lot.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 10, 2018)

Fuji 80mm macro, 1:1 SOOC Jpeg in custom Acros mode and custom Velvia mode. Both rendered with a tripod.   

1.





2.


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 10, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> Fuji 80mm macro
> 
> 1.
> View attachment 156226
> ...



WOW on the 1st shot, just stunning imo.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 10, 2018)

Fujidave said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Fuji 80mm macro
> ...



Thanks bud. Yes, the 80mm macro is incredible. I did a portrait shoot with it the other night, OMG, amazing sharpness. I had to Asita soft it, plus convert the raw to the lowest negative sharpness and it was still too sharp. I ended up going with the 56mm 1.2 images instead which were wonderful in their own right, just not as tack sharp sterile. I was just trying it out to see what was up with it on portraits. Probably not going to use it for that but I think it would be great for environmental portraits under the right conditions. I would post some of them in another forum here but I promised I would not produce them on social media.  I can see people digging this as a portrait lens but it is not really doing it for me, I want some grit, grain, and controlled softness.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 10, 2018)

Nikon F, nifty fifty and some Fuji Acros. From my series, what would Jesus shoot with a Nikon F... Almost complete. I had fun with this series. I took the approach of him taking half the images of how we see and display him. This challenge helped me just about finish the zine up and was easy because I can fill some frame up. @Gary A. always tells me get close

1. On the Cross


 

2. Off the Cross


----------



## Braineack (Apr 10, 2018)

DSC_8109 by Braineack, on Flickr




DSC_8105 by Braineack, on Flickr




DSC_8193 by Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 10, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> Thanks bud. Yes, the 80mm macro is incredible. I did a portrait shoot with it the other night, OMG, amazing sharpness. I had to Asita soft it, plus convert the raw to the lowest negative sharpness and it was still too sharp. I ended up going with the 56mm 1.2 images instead which were wonderful in their own right, just not as tack sharp sterile. I was just trying it out to see what was up with it on portraits. Probably not going to use it for that but I think it would be great for environmental portraits under the right conditions. I would post some of them in another forum here but I promised I would not produce them on social media. I can see people digging this as a portrait lens but it is not really doing it for me, I want some grit, grain, and controlled softness.



How were the backgrounds on the portraits?  Did you run into that harsh bokeh issue.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 10, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks bud. Yes, the 80mm macro is incredible. I did a portrait shoot with it the other night, OMG, amazing sharpness. I had to Asita soft it, plus convert the raw to the lowest negative sharpness and it was still too sharp. I ended up going with the 56mm 1.2 images instead which were wonderful in their own right, just not as tack sharp sterile. I was just trying it out to see what was up with it on portraits. Probably not going to use it for that but I think it would be great for environmental portraits under the right conditions. I would post some of them in another forum here but I promised I would not produce them on social media. I can see people digging this as a portrait lens but it is not really doing it for me, I want some grit, grain, and controlled softness.
> ...


No, but the background was rather close to the subject and I was pretty far away. Wide open. No swirling stuff, just cosmic, painterly stuff. Big time separation of subject. Just too flippin sharp.


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 10, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > jcdeboever said:
> ...



Did you post any?  I must have missed it.  Would love to see sooc.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 10, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > SquarePeg said:
> ...


No I promised not to. Sorry. I'll to try to get pumpkin butt to pose for me


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 10, 2018)

Tulips on the lawn made me 2 minutes late for work.

105  2.8 taking full credit as usual. That lens can't walk past a flower.


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 10, 2018)

Those are great.  Love the bokeh from the 105!


----------



## gk fotografie (Apr 11, 2018)

#5
Had to go to the supermarket, today.
Took a shortcut through the forest.
(no crop)

View attachment 156252


----------



## CherylL (Apr 11, 2018)

I missed the beginning of the magnolia blossoms.  Managed to find a few that were still looking semi fresh.  With the lensbaby twist 60




Magnolia 1 by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 12, 2018)

5 second exposures in the dark, light painted with a flashlight.


----------



## gk fotografie (Apr 12, 2018)

#6
Yesterday, I had less than 15 minutes time to edit, thought some b&w edit could do the trick, but it's not really enough. Today, let's try again with some color.

View attachment 156296


----------



## gk fotografie (Apr 12, 2018)

Tomorrow all kinds of scary things await me in the hospital, so (today instead of tomorrow) my last contribution for this week's challenge! No cropping.

View attachment 156299


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 12, 2018)

I much prefer the second edit, although the first edits were a lovely shade of yuck... 

Hey, good luck at the hospital. Best wishes and healing thoughts from me and my wife in Nevada USA!


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 12, 2018)

Sorry for all the tulips...


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 12, 2018)

This is a very first time I have Never cropped haha


----------



## texxter (Apr 12, 2018)

zulu42 said:


> 5 second exposures in the dark, light painted with a flashlight.



Very cool and creative!


----------



## CherylL (Apr 12, 2018)

Fujidave said:


> This is a very first time I have Never cropped haha
> 
> 
> View attachment 156308



Cute pup!  I love to crop too.


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 12, 2018)

CherylL said:


> Fujidave said:
> 
> 
> > This is a very first time I have Never cropped haha
> ...



Thank you, it was some one elses dog just following us.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 12, 2018)

SOOC Jpegs. XT2, 50-140

1. Custom chrome simulation


 

2. Custom Provia simulation


 

3. Custom Velvia simulation


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 13, 2018)

Awesome JC


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 13, 2018)

Just playing at my desk during lunch.





heatsink by Jeff G, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 14, 2018)

Jeff G said:


> Just playing at my desk during lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love to mess around with hardware on the desk. Well, usually it's when there is a problem. Love this image.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 14, 2018)

Forgot to post last night. Shot a lot of film this weekly challenge. This was the last roll begging to be developed. I put it off because it was from many places, over a period of time. However, this was the last frame on the roll on the day the challenge started, I think.


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 14, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> Jeff G said:
> 
> 
> > Just playing at my desk during lunch.
> ...



Thank you


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 15, 2018)

It is sooo hard not to crop..lol.  First quick try in LR6 then AP.


----------



## fishing4sanity (Apr 15, 2018)

I know this challenge is over, but this morning I saw these small mushrooms and thought I'd get as close as I could with the cell phone camera and finally post a photo. I needed to get closer, but couldn't get good focus closer, they're small and close to the lens.


----------

